# So I went to Petco....



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

To pick up some stuff. Only the betta rack was calling me...
So... 
I sorta...
Picked up...
A little man...
I need a name...
I think he's cute...

He's all red, with the except of the white on the bottom of his head/throat area. And his fins curl, but it doesn't seem to bother him any.
Right now his in a 1 gallon kritter tank, getting a long term salt bath.
But yeah, he's cute, he was active, he seems healthy. I need a name


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought Razz when I saw him o.o He's handsome  Red veils have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Razz, huh?
Maybe... I kinda think that's a bit girlish, but maybe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Raspberry and call him Razz for short?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking Voltaire actually...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, he looks just like my little guy Flame! Great buy, but I'm biased since Flame was my first betta


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He looked like a Brutus when I first saw him!
Congrats!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

voltaire.........sounds distinguished


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

I think Voltaire suits him well. :]


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

so i went to petco.............dont all our stories start like that? lol


----------



## Hades (Oct 28, 2009)

I say great choice in name, looks like a Voltaire to me. = ] Wish I could afford to get another. Haha, only two days with one and I want another. Oh dear.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hades said:


> I say great choice in name, looks like a Voltaire to me. = ] Wish I could afford to get another. Haha, only two days with one and I want another. Oh dear.


haha. It never ends, I promise you :3


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

nope it never ends, 46 here, this week lol
and one thats coming next week, thanks to calmwaters
woohoo! 47 lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I an dying for another, only 1 week litteraly =) and I get like 3 new ones (not kidding!)


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

HAha i was about to say that christina, i always get so excited when i see

"i went to petco" 


CUTE fish!  i love bright red! i wanta bright red female so bad!


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

I know I can only fit one fish in my small dorm... but Zeus has me wanting another. He is such a good fish. Does it ever end?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Voltaire is a great name for him.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> HAha i was about to say that christina, i always get so excited when i see
> 
> "i went to petco"
> 
> ...


They had Cambodian females in my petco. I was tempted, but they weren't looking too good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to have a cambodian ct female.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How about Spot?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

When I saw him I thought Wiskers because he looks like an old man with a white beard. LOL


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'd like to have a cambodian ct female.


That's what they had, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm also trying to find an orange one. Orange is popular with all of us now! lol


----------

